# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  سيء أم سيئ ؟

## الخيميائي

أجد في الكتب التي يتضح فيها مستوى عال من سلامة اللغة طريقتين للتعبير عن السوء ، ولا أدري أيهما أصح ، أو أم أن الاثنتين جائزتين : سيء ، سيئ؟

----------


## ابن أبي العافية

تكتب الهمزة المتطرفة حسب حركة ما قبلها؛ فإن كان مرفوعًا كتبت على الواو، وإن كان مفتوحًا كتبت على الألف، وإن كانت مكسورةً كتبت على نبرة/كرسي، كما في سيِّئ.

----------


## أبناء البلد

بارك الله فيكم .
للتتمّة : وإن كان ما قبل الهمزةِ المتطرّفةِ ساكنًا ، فتُكتَبُ بلا مَحْمَلٍ ، أيْ بلا صورة ، مِثْلَ شَيْءٍ ومِلْءٍ ودِفْءٍ وعِبْءٍ وجُزْءٍ .

----------

